# PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## fmehrlich (25. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



> bilden die Lamellen aber keinen rechteckigen Block, sondern einen Winkel.


Na ob das ewas bringt?


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



fmehrlich schrieb:


> Na ob das ewas bringt?



Größere Kühlfläche bei kleinem Lüfter auf möglichst kleinem Raum.

Übrigens ist das Teil ein bissel Laut und schwer und groß......
Der Preis ist o.k.


----------



## MeisterIsgaroth (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Diese Bauweise spart auf alle Fälle Gewicht und macht wahrscheinlich sinn wegen der schlechten Wärmeleitung von Aluminium im Vergleich zu Kupfer. Bin mal auf den ersten Test gespannt.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Eben, was bringt diese V-Konstruktion? Für Casemodder macht es was her, aber für die Kühlung...?


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Eben, was bringt diese V-Konstruktion? Für Casemodder macht es was her, aber für die Kühlung...?




Größere Kühlfläche auf möglichst kleinem Raum mit kleinem Lüfter. Theoretisch bessere kühlleistung als herkömmliche Prinzipe.


----------



## Medina (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Hm, obs was bringt werden die tests zeigen, aber das selbe Prinzip klappt beim Scythe Cross auch


----------



## y33H@ (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



> Kompatibel ist der Lüfter zu den Sockeln 478, 775, 754, 939, 940 und AM2, wobei die Befestigung für Sockel 775 über Push Pins, die der restlichen Sockel über das jeweilige Retentionmodul erfolgt.


Das ist ein Kühler mit Lüfter, nicht nur ein Lüfter  Nur mit einem Lüfter dürfte die Kühlung aktueller CPUs problematisch sein, die Montage ist auch so eine Sache.

cYa


----------



## Bommel789 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Durch de größere Oberfläche wird die Ableitung der Wärme optimiert.


----------



## y33H@ (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Größere Oberfläche im Vergleich zu was? Zudem geht da einiges flöten, weil durch den Aufbau die Luft nicht direkt durch die Lamellen gedrückt wird. 5v sind beim Kama _imo_ nicht der Renner.

cYa


----------



## Hugo78 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Kühler von der Größe werd ich nie wieder nur per Push Pins verbauen.
Irgendwann macht son Pin schlapp und löst sich.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Sehr interessante Form. 
Bin gespannt darauf, was der Kühler zu leisten vermag.


----------



## Naitsabes (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Ich frage mich, ob sich bei dem Kühler 2 Lüfter lohnen würden - je einer pro "V-Seite". Das Problem wird sein, dass die Lüfter dann teilweise überkreuz arbeiten würden...


----------



## rabit (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Optisch gefällt er mir absolut nicht!

Also kauf ich den auch nicht!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



Vladez schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob sich bei dem Kühler 2 Lüfter lohnen würden - je einer pro "V-Seite". Das Problem wird sein, dass die Lüfter dann teilweise überkreuz arbeiten würden...


Wenn du die Lüfter so einbaust, dass sie die Luft durch die Kühllamellen ziehen arbeiten sie nicht über Kreuz, sie ziehen höchstens die Luft über Kreuz an, aber das sollte ja kein Problem darstellen...


----------



## FloW^^ (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



rabit schrieb:


> Optisch gefällt er mir absolut nicht!
> 
> Also kauf ich den auch nicht!


Der kommt sowieso in den PC und wird nich von außen am Gehäuse festgeschraubt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Der Kühler is absoluter Schwachsinn, da geht mehr Potential des Lüfters flöten als es genuzt wird.
Beim Kama Cross is das schon so aber da haben die Mainboard Komponenten was davon und hier wird der Luftstrom komplett verwirbelt da der Lüfter im dreiecks Form montiert ist und dort kr
iegt keine Komponente einen Luftstom ab.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Ich glaube der Lüfter dient auch mehr dem optischen Sinne, als dass er im High End Bereich mitmischen soll...


----------



## rabit (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Ein lüfter der weiter weg von den Lamellen sitzt verliert Druck und somit die Hühlleistung!
Schrott!


----------



## auRiuM (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

der vorgänger hat die selbe konstruktion nur nach oben hin... der kühlt eigendlich garnet so schlecht... mal auf die werte warten.


----------



## riedochs (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Bin mal auf Werte gespannt.


----------



## doceddy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Wo wird da bitteschön die Fläche effektiver genutzt? Der Kühler hat ja nicht mehr Fläche, als ein normaler Tower-Kühler, nur wurde hier die Fläche geteilt. Außerdem wäre hier eine Abdeckung sinnvoll, da sonst nicht genug Luftdruck erzeugt wird.


----------



## kaarl (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Ich denke mir, dass nur ein Teil des Luftstrmos durch die Lamellen geht, da sich viel Luft  den leichtesten weg, am Kühlkörper vorbei, suchen wird und dadurch die Kühlleistung schlechter ist, als vergleichbar grosse Kühler.


----------



## Zoon (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Sieht von oben betrachtet wie ein Freimaurerlogo aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm da ja die Lamellen so gesehen etwas weiter weg vom Lüfter sind und somit nicht im Totpunkt (Windschatten) des Lüftermotors liegen. Damit wirds wohl was zu tun haben.


----------



## guna7 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Größere Kühlfläche auf möglichst kleinem Raum mit kleinem Lüfter. Theoretisch bessere kühlleistung als herkömmliche Prinzipe.


Naja, theoretisch schon. Aber der Lüfter wird so wahrscheinlich nicht sehr effektiv arbeiten können. Da geht viel Luft "daneben", könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



guna7 schrieb:


> Naja, theoretisch schon. Aber der Lüfter wird so wahrscheinlich nicht sehr effektiv arbeiten können. Da geht viel Luft "daneben", könnte ich mir vorstellen.


Hätte man die oberste und die unterste Lamelle bis zum Lüfter hingezogen würde das wahrscheinlich nicht passieren.
Dann könnte man aber auch gleich alle Lamellen bis zum Lüfter hin vergrößern (sodass es dann ein Dreieckt ist) und damit die Kühlfläche deutlich vergößern.
Nur so eine Idee meinerseits...


----------



## guna7 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hätte man die oberste und die unterste Lamelle bis zum Lüfter hingezogen würde das wahrscheinlich nicht passieren.
> Dann könnte man aber auch gleich alle Lamellen bis zum Lüfter hin vergrößern (sodass es dann ein Dreieckt ist) und damit die Kühlfläche deutlich vergößern.
> Nur so eine Idee meinerseits...


Nicht schlecht der Gedanke. Wäre dann aber ein ziemliches Monster.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



guna7 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht der Gedanke. Wäre dann aber ein ziemliches Monster.


Die armen Push Pins würde ich dann mal gerne sehen...


----------



## guna7 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Die armen Push Pins würde ich dann mal gerne sehen...


Ich auch.


----------



## Shibi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Der wirkt auf mich wie ein senkrechter Kama Cross. ^^



> Die armen Push Pins würde ich dann mal gerne sehen...



Der wird verschraubt.


----------



## guna7 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



Shibi schrieb:


> Der wird verschraubt.


Das stimmt nur bedingt. Beim Sockel 775 erfolgt die Befestigung über Push-Pins. Steht im Text!


----------



## seahawk (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Sieht aus wie ne vertikale Version des kama Cross


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



guna7 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur bedingt. Beim Sockel 775 erfolgt die Befestigung über Push-Pins. Steht im Text!


Zum Glück bleibt mir die Plage mit den Push Pins zumindest in meinem PC erspart.
Hoff ich mal...


----------



## efferman (2. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Ich darf euch hiermit auf den vielleicht ersten test des Scythe Kama Angle hinweisen. viel spass beim lesen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



efferman schrieb:


> Ich darf euch hiermit auf den vielleicht ersten test des Scythe Kama Angle hinweisen. viel spass beim lesen


Danke für den Link 

Gar nicht mal so schlecht der Kama Angel und ein echter Hingucker ist er noch dazu.


----------



## Bestia (3. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

ABER, warum ist der Orochi da so schlecht???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Scheinbar wird mit Referenzbelüftung getestet und der dem Orochi beiliegende Lüfter ist nunmal extrem leise und somit schwach.


----------



## Dark.Desperado (3. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*

Also mir ist das Design nicht wichtig, solange er gut kühlt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Scythe präsentiert CPU-Kühler Kama Angle*



Dark.Desperado schrieb:


> Also mir ist das Design nicht wichtig, solange er gut kühlt


Na wenn das so ist schau dir mal die 3 hier an --> klick


----------

